
Beginner’s Guide to Participating in ICANN [pdf] - kick
https://www.icann.org/en/system/files/files/participating-08nov13-en.pdf
======
kick
Given the recent controversies and demonstrations of corruption in ICANN, it's
more important than ever to participate in (and yell at) the organization that
(by and large) controls the internet.

I hope anyone reading this at least considers participating more in the
organization: a lot of people have no idea that you _can_ , and there's a lot
of helplessness because it doesn't feel democratic at all because of that.

